# Event id 4521



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a 2003 SP2 server running DNS and in the event log I get Event ID 4521 EITHER every 3 minutes or every 63 minutes.

Ive searched the internet and found a few threads that mention creating then deleting a root zone (.) but these seem to suggest that a 2nd DNS server is involved.

I only have the 1 DNS server (although I do have a Backup DC) so dont know what I should do now.

Error Message as it is in the log:

The DNS server encountered error 9002 attempting to load zone . from Active Directory. The DNS server will attempt to load this zone again on the next timeout cycle. This can be caused by high Active Directory load and may be a transient condition.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Mauritz (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey attman

If the zone is "." and you do not have this zone, then try to create AD integrated "." zone, convert it to non-AD integrated, and then delete zone ".".
solution is to delete your root dns zone in most cases the .zone.

hope it works

Mauritz


----------



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi mauritz - You say exactly as I have seen in another post on the net and I did try this and it didnt work. 

Anything else I can do? I think this is causing more of a problem than I thought as my servers are not replicating.


----------

